# IUT e IAE



## Freigeist

Ciao a tutti!
Sto traducendo un video TEDx (La confiance | Cindy PIDANCET | TEDxUSMBAnnecy) e ho alcuni dubbi.
Nella descrizione è riassunto il curriculum della speaker:

_C'est ce que mes parcours universitaire et professionnel m'ont appris. 2007 : IUT GEA ; 2008 : Licence en Norvège Eco Gestion ; 2010 : IAE Savoie Mont Blanc Master Marketing et Communication, avec un semestre en Italie_

Non sono sicura di come tradurre le sigle; per il momento ho messo:

_È quello che ho imparato durante il mio percorso universitario e professionale. 2007: diploma universitario in gestione di imprese e amministrazioni; 2008: laurea di primo livello in Norvegia in eco-gestione; 2010: master IAE Savoie Mont Blanc in marketing e comunicazione, con un semestre in Italia._

Merci par avance!


----------



## Fooler

Ciao, avrai di sicuro avrai trovato IUT Istituto Universitario di Tecnologie, GEA Gestione Imprese e Amministrazione e IAE Istituto delle Amministrazioni delle Imprese. 
attendi conferma dai madrelingua


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao!
Pour diplôme universitaire, direi di no. Un diplôme universitaire est un diplôme d'une université spécifique. Ce n'est pas un diplôme national et n'est pas nécessairement reconnu par d'autres universités. Un IUT délivre un diplôme reconnu au niveau national qui s'appelle un DUT (diplôme universitaire technologique). Direi quindi diploma del IUT X in GEA (o gestione di imprese e amministrazioni). Per IAE metterei master del IAE Savoie in marketing.


----------



## Freigeist

ganesa2242 said:


> Ciao!
> Pour diplôme universitaire, direi di no. Un diplôme universitaire est un diplôme d'une université spécifique. Ce n'est pas un diplôme national et n'est pas nécessairement reconnu par d'autres universités. Un IUT délivre un diplôme reconnu au niveau national qui s'appelle un DUT (diplôme universitaire technologique). Direi quindi diploma del IUT X in GEA (o gestione di imprese e amministrazioni). Per IAE metterei master del IAE Savoie in marketing.


Purtroppo non ho il nome dello IUT quindi sembrerebbe strano mettere "diploma dello IUT" senza specificare quale.


----------



## ganesa2242

Freigeist said:


> Purtroppo non ho il nome dello IUT quindi sembrerebbe strano mettere "diploma dello IUT" senza specificare quale.


Ok. Basta che non metti solo diplôme universitaire Diploma IUT in xxx o diploma universitario tecnologico in xxx


----------



## Freigeist

OK, grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.


----------

